# Kool Pup Dryer in Action with Dolce - Decibel Level Comparison



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I buried my recent Kool Pup BLOG and Video under Stacy's thread.

I do kind of a nerdy evaluation of the Kool Pup vs another dog dryer by measuring the decibel levels of NOISE compared to another dog dryer as well as a human hair dryer. I time lapsed the video of me drying Dolce, so that is is faster to watch.

*Blog* with my Nerdy explanation (I am a retired scientist & educator after all):
https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=3231937371921908629#editor/target=post;postID=7252340702621557550;onPublishedMenu=posts;onClosedMenu=posts;postNum=1;src=postname

*Action VIDEO*


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This made me feel much better watching you dry the ears!! That is the hurdle we need to get past. I think I will try that attachment and see if that helps ... I only do half force without it... Thanks!! I also feel the cool pup is absolutely perfect temp.. even in the winter months for us!! I need to start a file with all of your videos!! YA DA BEST!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've tried the cotton in the ears during bathing also, and it just doesn't work for me. It seems I get more water in and they keep falling out. Now I just hold the ear flap down while rinsing and then use the ear drops after towel drying also. 

Loving your videos Hedy :two thumbs up:

We need some photography pointers as well...I love all your close up shots of the girls!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Chardy said:


> This made me feel much better watching you dry the ears!! That is the hurdle we need to get past. I think I will try that attachment and see if that helps ... I only do half force without it... Thanks!! I also feel the cool pup is absolutely perfect temp.. even in the winter months for us!! I need to start a file with all of your videos!! YA DA BEST!!!


You know your dogs are perfectly groomed and IF I could I would come video them being groomed --- PERFECTION!
Thanks for your nice comment!




lydiatug said:


> I've tried the cotton in the ears during bathing also, and it just doesn't work for me. It seems I get more water in and they keep falling out. Now I just hold the ear flap down while rinsing and then use the ear drops after towel drying also.
> 
> Loving your videos Hedy :two thumbs up:
> 
> We need some photography pointers as well...I love all your close up shots of the girls!



Pictures?...I'll bring my camera(S) when I visit LV!! :chili::aktion033::chili: Trick is to take hundreds of pics. My teenage Daugther is the Photographer when I am grooming! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I received the Kool Pup Dryer today from Chris Christensen. No shipping charges. So on Saturday somebody is going to get a surprise bathing and grooming. Don't tell him. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> I received the Kool Pup Dryer today from Chris Christensen. No shipping charges. So on Saturday somebody is going to get a surprise bathing and grooming. Don't tell him. :HistericalSmiley:



:chili::aktion033::chili: How fun getting that package delivered! 
I promise I won't tell !! :yahoo:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Great video, great job grooming!!! If I wasn't in the hair industry you would have had me SOLD on that dryer  I use a very special dryer on Lacie...it's not loud and I put water in it. The water keeps moisture in the hair, keeps hair shiny and blows up the cuticle so fine hair looks thicker...that's my trick, lol!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Hedy, I love your videos.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Great video, great job grooming!!! If I wasn't in the hair industry you would have had me SOLD on that dryer  I use a very special dryer on Lacie...it's not loud and I put water in it. The water keeps moisture in the hair, keeps hair shiny and blows up the cuticle so fine hair looks thicker...that's my trick, lol!


Thanks -- you have me intrigued with your moisture emitting dryer! 



sdubose said:


> Hedy, I love your videos.


Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------

